# Cockapoo hair (curly vs. straight)



## Joanna585 (Apr 20, 2015)

We are getting ready to adopt this cute little guy (picture attached). I'm wondering why there is so much difference in the hair of the cockatoos I see online. So many I see are really curly, but this little guy looks to have just a little wave, almost like Golden Retriever hair. Does this mean he is less non-shedding? Anyone have a cockapoo that looked like this as a puppy? I'm curious to see what they look like as an adult. Either way, we are just excited to get him!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

If you haven't already checked out the Then and Now thread take a look, link below:
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=10550

It takes over a year for their coats to develop and often you see the biggest changes once their coat has been cut.
But whichever way thy end out - we just love them 
I reckon your boy will have a good wavy coat - but time will tell.... it just means you have to keep on updating photos of him so that we can all see how he turns out.


----------



## Joanna585 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you Marzi!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Molly was very smoothed coat as a young puppy, much smoother than yours. She then developed a wave and now she's 14 months and one hair cut, she now has what I would say is an easy to manage coat. I only have to groom her once a week and very little molting. Just the occasional little knot found on the floor


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger all was had a curly fur,and it has gotten tighter as she aged. now she will be three in June and you can not part her hair to see her skin it is that thick even after she is cut you still can't find her skin,but she does not shed at all and never did .your little bundle of joy is so beautiful she is a living doll .good lock with her .she will indeed give you all the love you can ever want or need


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Your guy (and his brother) reminds me of Lexi and Beemer as puppies. They didn't have a lot of curl but we're fluff balls. 

Here they are at about 7 weeks









Here is about 12 weeks. 









And now









He is curlier than she and both shed a little bit. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Baby L&B :love-eyes: sooooooooo sweeeet


----------



## Joanna585 (Apr 20, 2015)

Lexi&boomer - I can only hope he'll be as adorable as yours! (i'll love him still if he's not  So cute, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Sadie4 (Feb 27, 2015)

My Bella has a coat that is so curly and thick! I brush her and it looks so nice and fluffy, and 5 min later, it's back to being tight curls! I got her when she was 5 yrs old, so have no idea what her coat was like when she was a pup.


----------

